# Glo Bob bobbers



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

If anyone in this forum is looking for bobbers with the weighted pins inserted, here are 2 sites that sells in bulk. http://www.hookngun.com/cgi-bin/shop.pl/SID=1445900107.9982/page=product.html/product=35.
















http://shop.millerrodandgun.com/product.weighted-bobber-30-3074


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for posting, I use those almost exclusively. I still have several of the originals in the small and large sizes. They used to be sold by the inventor who lived near Wft Lake. He sold them to local bait shops. They were referred to as "Heater" bobbers. Mogadore Bait sells them now but they are not quite the same(made in China) and the "quality" is Not good anymore, mostly the plugs have sharp "flash" edges and are now tapered slightly causing them to slip down on the line when casting-or constantly falling out completely! One fix is to scrap the mold flash off w/a knife before using, then wrap the line around the plug several times before inserting which gives a better grip. Those ARE great prices however-thanks again!


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Thanks for posting, I use those almost exclusively. I still have several of the originals in the small and large sizes. They used to be sold by the inventor who lived near Wft Lake. He sold them to local bait shops. They were referred to as "Heater" bobbers. Mogadore Bait sells them now but they are not quite the same(made in China) and the "quality" is Not good anymore, mostly the plugs have sharp "flash" edges and are now tapered slightly causing them to slip down on the line when casting-or constantly falling out completely! One fix is to scrap the mold flash off w/a knife before using, then wrap the line around the plug several times before inserting which gives a better grip. Those ARE great prices however-thanks again!


You're right, the quality is not the same, the bobber itself seems to be slightly smaller than the original design, I notice too that a 1/16 oz jig will pull the smaller size bobber completely under water, seemed like the original bobbers handled the weight better. I also scrape the lead weight, and wrap my line around the lead shaft to keep if from sliding off when casting.....Still manageable after a little tweaking though...


----------

